# possible?



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Is it possible to build a sense rom for the charge?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't even have a complete AOSP for this phone yet. I doubt it's even possible, but even if it is,no one will be interested in trying it until then.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBlaze (Aug 1, 2011)

xsLoWeDx said:


> Is it possible to build a sense rom for the charge?


I doubt it since I don't think it's been done for non-HTC phones (at least not a fully functioning build).

Plus why would you want to? This phone is already limited by it's small amount of ram and Sense is even more of a resource hog than Touchwiz. I'm pretty sure it would run like crap if anybody ever tried. AOSP based roms are the only ones that would make sense (sorry for the pun lol) since they don't have a skin taking up resources meaning a better overall experience.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Shame on this cat asking for sense

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

I was fuckin wit my girls thunderbolt that has bamf soab rom and I like it .. touchwiz is garbage it feels like a knokk off iPhone... shame this cat for shamin me...scrub

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahahahahaha

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Exactly

Sent from my TweaKed Charge


----------

